# HTTP Request



## e2r (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

kurz vorweg - ich bin ein ziemlicher PERL-Anfänger, habe aber einige Programmiererfahrungen mit PHP. Meine Frage:

Wie lässt sich mit PERL ein HTTP Request realisieren? 

Ich möchte zum Beispiel folgenden Request an einen Webserver senden und dann die Antwort am besten in einen String speichern:


```
GET bla.html  HTTP/1.1
Host: www.xy.de
Referer: ...
User-Agent: ...
Cookie: ...
Connection: close
```

Gruß Malte


----------



## renee (26. Januar 2007)

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
#!/usr/bin/perl


use LWP::UserAgent;
my $ua = LWP::UserAgent->new;
$ua->agent("Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051111 Firefox/1.5");





 $req = HTTP::Request->new(GET => 'http://www.immomarktschweiz.ch/anzeige/pgObjekt.aspx?id=1&pc=lkb');
 $req->header('Accept' => 'text/html');

 # send request
 $res = $ua->request($req);

 # check the outcome
 if ($res->is_success) {
    print $res->decoded_content;
 }
 else {
    print "Error: " . $res->status_line . "\n";
 }
```


----------



## e2r (7. Februar 2007)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Request-Code direkt mitzusenden?


----------

